
Tim Bernard-Lee wants a new contract to save his troubled child - Sequenza
https://diginomica.com/2018/11/06/the-father-of-the-web-wants-a-new-contract-to-redeem-his-troubled-child/amp/
======
gjvc
Perhaps he should talk to Alan Kay inter alia and attempt to invent something
building on the shoulders of real giants.

